# Bose Speaker replacement



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

I just recently got a '14 Cruze and I have discovered that the front passenger door speaker is blown. I have looked at the SQ thread etc. and although I would like a better speaker, I'm not interested in going any further than a direct replacement. So - any recommendations for a decent replacement speaker for the factory Pioneer ones?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If I'm reading things right, GMPartsDirect.com has them for less than $25/each.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2014 should be Pioneer sound. Just so you don't pick up the wrong thing - I think other GM cars at the time used Bose systems.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Oops. I don't why I had Bose in my head. It's "Pioneer Premium Speaker System". But whatever. I want something better but direct replacement. I'm willing to spend some money.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Better" speakers dropped in won't sound better, they never do. Without a proper amplifier you'll lose bass response, and you'll need to at the very least replace a pair and not just one if you decide to get a different from stock speaker.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the amp is tuned for the stock speakers. So changing to a better speaker isn't likely to get you better sound unless you add something to re-tune the sound.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

I was planning to replace them as a pair. Since one is blown I really don't have any choice. But apparently I need to replace the whole friggin system


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> "Better" speakers dropped in won't sound better, they never do. Without a proper amplifier you'll lose bass response, and you'll need to at the very least replace a pair and not just one if you decide to get a different from stock speaker.


Sure they will. They just won't perform up to their full potential. The a/d/s speakers (which are extraordinary to begin with) sound *lightyears* better than the stock speakers in my Cobalt. But, I need to install my a/d/s 8-channel amp and an actual head unit to really drive them like I know they'd prefer (the front system came from my dad's E-150, with the amp I plan to install, and it sounded outstanding).

Newer systems generally have some weird impedance, varying depending on the speaker (sometime), so installing a new speaker may or may not be louder.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Sure they will. They just won't perform up to their full potential. The a/d/s speakers (which are extraordinary to begin with) sound *lightyears* better than the stock speakers in my Cobalt. But, I need to install my a/d/s 8-channel amp and an actual head unit to really drive them like I know they'd prefer (the front system came from my dad's E-150, with the amp I plan to install, and it sounded outstanding).
> 
> Newer systems generally have some weird impedance, varying depending on the speaker (sometime), so installing a new speaker may or may not be louder.


That's the issue is the impedance, and the wattage ratings. Stock speakers are something like 25watts and 8ohms when after market are 4ohm and like 100watts all you get is mids and treble and you lose what (little) bass and fullness sound that the stock speakers already had. I've done it in 3 different cars with all different types of aftermarket speakers and the outcome was always the same. The clarity improved but bass was lost and absolutely needed an amp.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Interesting. The spec sheet indicates that the chip used in the power amp of a MyLink can handle 4 and even 2 ohm speakers. I wonder if something else is limiting factor.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I originally changed my front and rear speakers on my Pioneer system, and the sound was no where near as good. What really made a difference was adding sound deadening to the doors. WOW. That really woke up the speakers, and quieted down the car.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Interesting. The spec sheet indicates that the chip used in the power amp of a MyLink can handle 4 and even 2 ohm speakers. I wonder if something else is limiting factor.


Is that specific to systems equipped with Pioneer? Cuz that's totally possible, I think it's just the fact that new speakers require so much more power than the stock amp/HU provides.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

I pulled out the old Pioneer speakers and I am getting ready to replace them with a pair of Hertz component speakers I bought. I noticed a couple of issues. The factory speaker was extended out from the frame by an inch or so. If I mount directly to the frame the speaker will maybe interfere with the window? It will also not be close to the grill cover.

Another thing I noticed is that it was a bit wet in behind the door frame. Is this normal? I just had washed the car a couple hours earlier. It worries me that water can get at the back of the speaker.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Another thing I noticed is that it was a bit wet in behind the door frame. Is this normal? I just had washed the car a couple hours earlier. It worries me that water can get at the back of the speaker.


Yes. Water drains through the window seals and comes out the bottom of the door. Car door speakers are weatherproofed for this reason.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Yes. Water drains through the window seals and comes out the bottom of the door. Car door speakers are weatherproofed for this reason.


Yep - it's considered a "wet" area.

And that's why a lot that are paper cones will eventually fail. The Cobalts are known to have front speaker issues because of the moisture.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> I pulled out the old Pioneer speakers and I am getting ready to replace them with a pair of Hertz component speakers I bought. I noticed a couple of issues. The factory speaker was extended out from the frame by an inch or so. If I mount directly to the frame the speaker will maybe interfere with the window? It will also not be close to the grill cover.


You can buy a set of speaker adapters at Best Buy or online from crutchfield, it?s about $15 and the speakers will fit like the stock ones.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

The factory speakers are hardly sealed...


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=243450&stc=1&d=1506700366"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By weatherproofed he meant made of materials less effected by weather, not sealed.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Any advice on how people are sealing the back of the speakers?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Any advice on how people are sealing the back of the speakers?


I wouldn't worry about it - if you buy a speaker without a paper cone (most aftermarket speakers), you'll be good to go.


----------

